

4 types of content a website acutually needs.  - bodokachari
https://www.distilled.net/blog/the-content-matrix/

======
na85
A truly stellar example of blogspam.

Despite the title, the article tries very hard not to nail anything down
concretely, and I paraphrase their conclusion as "you nead content". It lists
essentially every type of web content imaginable and then pretends to have
offered sage, expert advice.

